# The end of halogen bulbs?!?



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

Was at B&Q looking for basking light and was told that they are doing away with halogens as they're not very eco. Do you think this means all of the UK/EU? The girl was not sure, she just knows about b&q. Do I need to buy a box of 100 from somewhere just in case??? Has anyone else heard anything of the sorts?

I purchased an eco halogen from Tesco but it doesn't seem to heat the viv up the way that my normal standard halogen bulb did, the gradient is slightly off, and the shop I usually get my bulbs from has not had any in stock for weeks!

Thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It is now not legal to MAKE new halogen or tungsten lamps in the EU die to energy laws.

This means we have to find new, high quality factories outside of the EU that will continue to make them in what is small numbers when compared with the amount that used to be sold for in-home use,

Its getting VERY difficult!


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

:gasp: Oh dear. Thank you very much for the info. I'll need to start my mission to various locations to snap these up, if I find any.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Couldn't say much until yesterday, but we just released this very potent, energy efficient and long life new bit of tech,

Feel free to have a look if you wish https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLrfDtMNO58

John


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Couldn't say much until yesterday, but we just released this very potent, energy efficient and long life new bit of tech,
> 
> Feel free to have a look if you wish https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLrfDtMNO58
> 
> John


Thank you. I'm sold


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry, I meant to ask... How long roughly is this bulb meant to last?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It depends how hard you run it really and quality of stat, but probably 2-4 years


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

Arcadiajohn said:


> It depends how hard you run it really and quality of stat, but probably 2-4 years


Much appreciated John.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There are plenty of bulbs still around. Check with local hardware and electrical shops rather than chains, i bought a load from my local shop. Corner shops often still have them, and can get them from their wholesalers.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Couldn't say much until yesterday, but we just released this very potent, energy efficient and long life new bit of tech,
> 
> Feel free to have a look if you wish https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLrfDtMNO58
> 
> John


I've just ordered the deep heat bulb for a viv I'm setting up for a beardie when it all arrives  and managed to get it for almost a fiver less than rrp 

Let's hope the dragon appreciates it


----------



## Infamous (Feb 26, 2016)

And I literally just got an Arcadia D3 Basking Lamp delivered today for the torts


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

May be wrong but I believe they can still be made and sold as long as they are not marketed for household use. Hence why standard bulbs can still be bought in reptile shops in packaging selling them as reptile basking lamps.


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

ian14 said:


> There are plenty of bulbs still around. Check with local hardware and electrical shops rather than chains, i bought a load from my local shop. Corner shops often still have them, and can get them from their wholesalers.


Thank for this, I will check the smaller stores because I have so far been unsuccessful. I did find some halogen bulbs but they were eco and frosted, my previous bulbs were not frosted, but the eco frosted style ones aren't doing the job. 



ian14 said:


> May be wrong but I believe they can still be made and sold as long as they are not marketed for household use. Hence why standard bulbs can still be bought in reptile shops in packaging selling them as reptile basking lamps.


I did see a reptile halogen one, didn't have a bulb in the box (dispaly box) so couldn't check if it was clear or frosted. It was also 3x the price though :eek4:... if needs be though! I do plan on getting this new Arcadia bulb at the end of the month as well but it's always good to have back ups 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The regs are clear, They cannot be made in the EU for any use now.

We can still sell them for 'Animal' use but have to source away from the EU

This poses a real quality concern, one of which we will overcome of course in time. Halogen has good uses for sure

Thank God for the Deep Heat Projector that's all I can say


----------

